# New Born Puppy Pictures



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

This little boy was born Friday Aug. 20th.. He is a sold black not a white spot on him..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! A singleton?


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh my you were right, HANDSOME!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

to say the least this boy will be so spoiled by the time he's ready to go to his new home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He's one lucky puppy!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So adorable!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nothing beats puppy breath. He's a cutie.


----------



## chances mom (Jun 23, 2010)

what a cutie!!! they are so precious that little.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Awwww, smoochy face! 
So glad I already have my very own little black devil to kiss!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok since he was born 2 days after my B-Day  & a solid bk & a male on top of that, you so need to ship, drive, toss, etc to me here in OH......... LOL I will have him be my 1st agility puppy. :wub:

He sure is one cutie..........


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh..too cute.


----------

